# High pitched whining noise from Andreja



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Over the last week or so my Andreja has started to make a slight high pitched whining noise at the beginning of the shot. There's no detriment to the shot quality it just a bit annoying.

Flushing water through the group is fine. If I use a blind basket the noise continues.

I've made some slight adjustments to the OPV and this seemed to stop it. But I've put it all back together and all heated back up and the whining is back.

Any suggestions on what it might be and how to stop it?

I'm guessing it's OPV related.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have just re-read this and just to be clear Andreja is not my whining wife. Not that my wife whines.  ......wines maybe







.....sh*te I'm in trouble now!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had the same problem with mine, sounds like water whining when its passing the calibrated spring & gasket/ gasket holder in the OPV. constant tweeks with a blind in cured it for a bit but it always came back. Only answer for me was a 9 Bar non adjustable OPV which had no spring & gasket in.

The noise was annoying , even the cat used to leave the kitchen, really quiet now.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Glevum, I'm think I might have a spare OPV knocking about. So might try replacing it. It is one of the adjustable OPVs from BB.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Any idea what causes it to start?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my Verona, mine was not related to OPV. It started happening when I was using the E61 "pre-infusion" method. I think I ended up with air in the system somewhere because the pump wasn't activating to fill the boiler up or similar.

I fixed it but starting up the machine from cold. Whilst off I unscrewed the large bolt at the top of the group ensuring that the pump was also off. As the boiler heated up bubbles of air were pushed through the system and after they stopped I powered off the machine and screwed the bolt back in whilst still hot ensuring that the chamber that it screws into was full to the top with water. After this the noise went away.

I put the actual noise down to air bubbles being forced through the group jet and causing the high pitched squeal, but I really have no idea of what was happening.

May not be related to your issues but worth a look.

Spence


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

With my bezzera the OPV was designed not to go under 11 bar, cause thats what Luca bezzera said coffee should be brewed at with a Vibratory pump, so when you lowered it to under 11 bar that screach would start at the extraction process due to the spring not being big enough.

under pressure they had to come out with a 9 bar part. They had same sort of problem with Expobar machines quite a few years ago, i think it was BB who had to swap thier expo machines with IZZO OPV's cause they had similar problems. with me, if i took the hood off, with a blind in the noise without doubt was coming from the OPV, might be worth looking at xpennos suggestion though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Checked out the opv and found this. Amazing how quickly crap can build up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That seal and seat look to be totally "kaput". Is that the new one we fitted ? If so I am totally amazed at deterioration.

What water have you been using ? Bottled or B/ham wine , either way that is still unbelievable:confused:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes it's the one we fitted last year. I've been mainly using bottled although the water we have off the mains is mega soft.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I always hear a high pitched whining noise every time I bring new coffee equipment into the house.

However i also find it foes away if you ignore it long enough


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@glevum I'm getting the same high-pitched noise after tweaking down the OPV of my Magica to 10 bars static. I'll see if I can adjust it so that it's stops doing it. In case I don't succeed - where did you purchase the 9 bar OPV from?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Bella Barista supplied my 9 bar OPV via Bezzera under their 2 year warrarty. Bezzera will tell you to go back to your dealer to supply one. I recall you can get a kit or a complete 9 bar OPV. i got the latter. No matter how much i adjusted the original OPV the squel always returned unless it stayed on 15 bar.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I find that a bit annoying - why install an adjustable OPV when it doesn't work as intended when adjusted.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree. Luca bezzera's philosophy is that Vibratory machines should be at 12 bar or higher. Your dealer should get you a 9 bar if required. Its worth it as the constant tweeking will drive you bonkers









Bella B' said they had the same problem OPV's with Expobar and Quickmill in the past.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought the last couple of years the non adjustable 9 bars were fitted as standard, obviously not!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

says here, anthing purchased after Oct' 2012 should have this already fitted. Suppose that could be country dependant. Where did you buy yours Bronc? Germany?

http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Bezzera-9-Bar-Kit-p6649.htm


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

To be honest, no clue. I purchased it in Bulgaria, the seller says it's from Italy, but the plug is an Australian one. Go figure.. It still has the original foil on the panels and the boiler hadn't been primed when I tested it for the first time. The machine was made mid-2014 or somewhere around there. I think that in the beginning of 2014 they started fitting the machines with adjustable OPVs while in the past they had non-adjustable ones set to 12-13 bars.

The whining sound is in the first 3-4 seconds of the shot and then stops as the pressure stabilizes at 9.5 bars. I'll see if it becomes less/more noisy when adjusted to 9 bars.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I played about adjusting mine, it made a slight difference but the problem didn't go away.

Swapping it for a new one solved the problem. I was amazed at how much crap had built up.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's very expensive to fix that high pitched wining noise. especially for a man with kids


----------



## Luc_ cI_I (Jan 25, 2016)

As I started reading the title of the thread I though it was about Jennifer Tilly before I get to the Andreja part.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

thanhdaba said:


> Over the last week or so my Andreja has started to make a slight high pitched whining noise at the beginning of the shot. There's no detriment to the shot quality it just a bit annoying.


Have you recently descaled?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought the 9 bar Bezzera OPV kit only to discover that there is just one small part (technically it's two but they are joined together) that needs replacing to fix the noise problem - http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Bezzera-Mitica-d326.htm #6 and #7 on the Suppression Valve graph. The original piece looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/5d53ItH.jpg http://i.imgur.com/axf3sAD.jpg The new one is brass and has different dimensions.


----------

